# Removing Glass of Casement Window



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Andersens have removeable plastic caps on the exterior. Carefully remove them. The glass will be caulked in place. You will need to cut the caulk to release the glass. You will probably need to cut the caulk from the interior as well. Keep track of the spacer blocks that mikght be behind the plastic covers. You'll need them on the reinstall.
You might be able to call a local window place to order one in advance if they're familiar with the Andersen setup, oterwise have some plywood handy to temporarily fill the space while to get the replacement.
Andersen might have a more detailed explanation on their website.
Ron


----------



## JPM (Nov 21, 2008)

Ron,

Thanks for the reply ... this is a second floor window, so I'd like to take the thing down before work starts ... is there any secret to dismounting it off its "hinges/pins"?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

There are little sliding retainers on the arms. You'll see a flat groove where you can insert a flat head screw driver to move it. Once you do so you can lift the arms off the pegs, then slide the window out of the tracks. It is highly advisable to do it with two people (one inside and one out.)


----------

